# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  холодная война

## lubitel

расскажите кто знает о нереализованных проэктах советских КБ времен холодой войны. очень интересно. Спасибо!!!

----------


## lindr

Вопрос немного не корректен, что Вы подразумеваете под нереализованными? 

Поймите, ведь было множество ОКР, когда когда образец делался в железе, проходил испытания и... ничего, таких случаев десятки-сотни. А есть проекты, что остались только на бумаге их скорее тысячи.

Вот к примеру одна малоизвестная ОКР. Ми-4 с аппаратурой "Дельфин

Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - Ми-4.

Вертолет Ми-4

----------


## Mig

> расскажите кто знает о нереализованных проэктах советских КБ времен холодой войны. очень интересно. Спасибо!!!


На эту тему можно написать десятки томов книжек. Сформулируйте свою просьбу более конкретно.

----------


## lubitel

просто интересно какие летательные аппараты вполне могли бы но, по каким то причинам так и не поступили в эксплуатацию вроде "сотки" Сухого или М-50 Мясищева

----------


## Mig

> просто интересно какие летательные аппараты вполне могли бы но, по каким то причинам так и не поступили в эксплуатацию вроде "сотки" Сухого или М-50 Мясищева


Ну, если вас "могли *бы*" интересует, то тогда сюда:
Российские страсти по гиперзвуку

----------

